# PCI WLAN -kortti pöytäkoneeseen

## mrv

Terve,

Olen aikeissa hankkia WLAN-kortin pöytäkoneeseen (PCI-väylään sopivan, ei USB). Tuetut standardit saisi mielellään olla 802.11g sekä 802.11b.

Kortille tulisi löytyä mielellään toimiva GPL-ajuri. Jos valmistajan sivuilta löytyy esim. toimiva binaariajuri niin sekin käy.

Olisiko kellään ehdotuksia (ja kokemuksia) millainen kortti kannattaisi hankkia?

 -mrv-

----------

## Zarhan

 *mrv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kortille tulisi löytyä mielellään toimiva GPL-ajuri. Jos valmistajan sivuilta löytyy esim. toimiva binaariajuri niin sekin käy.
> 
> Olisiko kellään ehdotuksia (ja kokemuksia) millainen kortti kannattaisi hankkia?
> ...

 

  Käytännössä kaksi *kunnollista* vaihtoehtoa: Piirisarjana on joko Prism2/2.5/3 tai Atheros. Edelliseen käyttää hostap-ajuria (hostap.epitest.fi, emerge hostap-driver), jälkimmäiseen madwifiä (emerge madwifi). Näillä on monipuolisimmat säädöt, toimivat tarvittaessa vaikka tukiasemanakin.

  Muillekin on tukea, oleellinen ominaisuus on WPA-tuki. http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/ luettelee aika hyvin että mitä kortteja tuetaan. Ja toki tuolla sanotaan että ndiswrapperilla tai Linuxantilla saa kortin toimimaan vaikka Windows-ajureilla...

----------

## pussi

Linux-wlan-ng:llä joka löytyy myös portagesta pitäisi saada periaatteessa mikä tahansa prism2 (ja muistaakseni myös prism2.5/3) sirulla varustettu pci/pcmcia/usb wlan-kortti toimimaan. Yhteensopivien korttien lista tässä.

Lisäksi muistelisin että olisin nähnyt kerneliä configuroidessani jotain ajureita ainakin prism2 pohjaisille pci-korteille.

Itselläni on D-link DWL-122  usb-adapteri joka on toiminut linux-wlan-ng:n kanssa varsin hyvin.  :Smile: 

----------

## mrv

Kiitoksia vastauksistanne. Näyttää Suomen verkkokaupoista löytyvän kovin vähän sellaisia PCI-väyläisiä kortteja, joissa on joko Prism tai Atheros piirisarja (ainakaan itse en löytänyt). Ajattelinkin että jos hommaisi PCI-to-PCMCIA adapterin ja sitten jonkin PCMCIA-kortin, koska niitä näyttää olevan aika paljon Prism-piirisarjalla. Kuinkahan tuollaisen konfigurointi tapahtuu? Tuo PCI-to-PCMCIA adapteri on kai "läpinäkyvä" eli verkkokortti näkyisi normaalisti PCMCIA-korttina?

 -mrv-

----------

## Zarhan

 *mrv wrote:*   

>  Tuo PCI-to-PCMCIA adapteri on kai "läpinäkyvä" eli verkkokortti näkyisi normaalisti PCMCIA-korttina?
> 
> 

 

  Jos kyseessä on "Cardbus"-kortti, eli 32-bittinen (tunnistaa liittimen vieressä olevasta kultaisesta reunuksesta), niin se menee ihan suoraan PCI-väylään, näkyy lspci:llä jne. Kyse on vain fyysisestä liittimestä.

  Vanhemmat "perus"-PCMCIA-kortit menevät ISA-väylään ja vähemmän suoraan. 

  Mutta jos PCMCIA:n päädyit, voin suositella tätä: 

http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=7190

  Atheros-piirisarja, ja osaa kaiken tarvittavan. WPA_Supplicanttikin toimii. Bonuksena X-jack (vaikkei tuota välttämättä pöytäkoneessa arvosta), mikä on kätsy kun haluaa sojottavan ulokkeen piiloon.

----------

## mrv

No ehkä lienee järkevintä hommata tuollainen Cardbus-kortti, jos se näkyy suoraan PCI-väylässä. Voitko suositella mitään noista Verkkokauppa.comin Cardbus-korteista?

Tuohon Cardbus-korttiinkinhan tarvii kuitenkin sen adapterin jos sen PCI-väylään haluaa liittää? Mikähän sen adapterin virallinen nimi ja mistä niitä saa?

 -mrv-

----------

## mrv

Moro,

Seuraaviin kysymyksiin kaipaisin vielä vastauksia:

 - Millainen Cardbus-kortti kannattaa tilata ja mistä? Löytyykö samasta kaupasta myös tuo Cardbus-to-PCI-adapteri?

- Jos löytyy suoraan tuettu PCI-kortti niin vielä parempi...ei tarvisi mitään erillistä adapteria.

 -mrv-

----------

